# Eisbär 240 AIO Pumpen Anschluss



## DerWahreHerbert (17. Juli 2020)

Hi ich hab eine Frage !

Ich habe mir die Eisbär 240 zugelegt um meinen Ryzen 3700X zu kühlen. 
Laut Handbuch wird die Pumpe am Fan Pump abgeschlossen, diesen Besitze ich leider nicht. Daher hab ich die Pumpe CPU FAN abgeschlossen und diesen auf DC gesetzt. 
Mein ihr das geht so oder sollte ich da was ändern?

PS: Mein System 
AMD Ryzen 3700X 
MSI Mortar B450
MSI RTX 2070 Super
16 GB RAM Corsair Vengeance 
550W Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 
Eisbär 240 AIO

Danke für eure Hilfe 
Gruß Herbert


----------



## Atlantikhawk (17. Juli 2020)

Gib mal bitte deine Peripherie an die du hast, meine/unsere Glaskugelinternetverbindung ist defekt.

Brauchen schon etwas mehr info


----------



## DerWahreHerbert (17. Juli 2020)

Ja Sorry hab ich auch gemerkt und nachgetragen &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Juli 2020)

> Laut Handbuch wird die Pumpe am Fan Pump abgeschlossen



Laut Handbuch an Fan Pump? Ist ja komisch bei mir steht da gar nix ... nur ein Bild auf Seite 12 mit zwei Steckern einer bezeichnet mit "FAN Adapter" (das ist das Y-Kabel für die beiden Lüfter), der auf einem 4-poligen Anschluß gesteckt werden soll und ein Stecker bezeichnet mit "Pump"  der auf einen 3-poligen Anschluß gesteckt werden soll. Die Anschlüsse am Board direkt sind aber nicht gekennzeichnet worden. 

Du hast aber intuitiv alles richtig gemacht! 

PS: Ich brauchte deine Hardware nicht um das zu wissen.


----------



## ALCAndreas (31. Juli 2020)

Moin, also den Eisbär kannst du an jeden Fan Stecker anschließen. 
Wenn du sehen möchtest welche CPU Werte grade aktuell sind und die Pumpe kontrollieren möchtest würde der CPU Fan Sinn machen.
Der Eisbär ist ja schließlich auch ein CPU Kühler.
Beste Grüße

Andreas / Support ALCAndreas


----------



## IICARUS (6. Oktober 2020)

Im Grunde ist beides richtig, der Pump-Anschluss lässt normalerweise die Pumpe mit voller Drehzahl laufen und mit dem CPU-Fan würde ich auch auf DC und 100% Drehzahl setzen. Gehe davon aus das du die neue Aurora mit den RGBs gekauft hast und die haben wir in einem unserer Rechner auch verbaut. Mit voller Drehzahl ist sie so leise das in einem Test als ich sie in der Hand hielt sogar ins Sichtfenster schauen musste um sehen zu können das die Pumpe lief. Aus diesem Grund kannst sie auch  mit voller Drehzahl laufen lassen, sollte normalerweise sehr leise sein.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Oktober 2020)

Auf alle Fälle sollte man bei allen KoWaKüs sicherstellen, dass der Pumpenanschluss nicht unter den vom Hersteller spezifizierten Bereich heruntergeregelt wird. Für die Eisbaer müssten minimal 7 Volt spezifiziert sein, aber viele Mainboards sehen automatisch auch niedrigere Spannungen vor. Für Lüfter macht das Sinn, denn wenn sie einmal drehen kann man selbst schlechtere Exemplare oft auch mit 4-5 Volt am laufen halten und wenn der Kühlungsbedarf soweit sinkt, dass sie mangels Spannung stehenbleiben, ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Sondern ruhig. Aber bei Wasserkühlungspumpen bricht dann die Kühlleistung sofort auf Null zusammen und außerdem brauchen viele Modelle eine gewisse Mindestdrehzahl, damit die Lagerschmierung funktioniert und es zu keiner Haftreibung kommt. Regelt man zuweit runter, steigt der Verschleiß extrem an und die Pumpe ist möglicherweise nach einigen Monaten hinüber.


----------

